# Starter Pokemon



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 28, 2008)

Right, we've all chosen which team we like, now for the individual Pokemon. You can vote more than once, btw.

Also, Orre doesn't count.

I myself go for Blastoise, with honorable mentions to Typhlosion and Torterra.


----------



## Flora (Nov 28, 2008)

D: Nooooo why does't Orre count?

Chimchar's my favorite, though I'm starting to like Mudkip.


----------



## Peegeray (Nov 29, 2008)

uh
chimchar B)


----------



## Philly (Nov 29, 2008)

Torchic.


----------



## Ramsie (Nov 29, 2008)

My favorite is Turtwig, but I'm also fond of Bulbasaur, Charmander, Mudkip, and Treecko. I like the others though.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

I herd you liek Chikoritaz and Mudkipz.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 30, 2008)

Go go totodile~!


----------



## Objection! (Nov 30, 2008)

ALL OF SQUIRTLES FORMS ARE BADASS!!!

(how many times do I have to say this?)

Squirtle-Cute Win
Wartortle-Epic Win
Blastoise- Badass Win!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 30, 2008)

Objection! said:


> ALL OF SQUIRTLES FORMS ARE BADASS!!!
> 
> (how many times do I have to say this?)
> 
> ...


Damn right.


----------



## Objection! (Nov 30, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Damn right.


Thank You! someone agrees with me!


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree but I don't like them as much as Mudkipz and Chikoritaz.


----------



## gaytaurus (Dec 8, 2008)

i like mudkips. and it's not because of that stupid meme.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 8, 2008)

Bulbasaur. And yes I want to change my username.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 8, 2008)

I am over Mudkipz. They are now old,

Now Mudkip has been replaced by Squirtle but Chikorita is as awesome as ever.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 11, 2008)

Charmander. The end.

But I voted for Typhlosion too, it's awesome. Sauce.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 13, 2008)

I voted Torchic just cause. Although Grass starters are usually best gamewise, I like Torchic unexplainably.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 15, 2008)

I'ma go with the Bulbasaur, Cyndaquil, and Mudkip lines. :V


----------



## Darksong (Dec 15, 2008)

I, personally, like the Bulbasaur, Squirtle, Chikorita, Totodile, and Piplup lines for no apparent reason, other than the fact that they've all been very useful in battle for me.


----------



## soothsayer54321 (Dec 15, 2008)

Charmander. What's not to love about an orange lizard with a tail that's on fire? Oh, and Piplup, because I'm a sucker for anything penguin-related.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 15, 2008)

Its a tie for me. Either Treecko's line (though I hate sceptile) or Chimchar's line.

Edit: 800th post. How smashing.


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

Charmander/Charmeleon/Charizard. Definately. A flying firedragon? Oh yes! 

(I'd go for Blastoise.. ..but I usually want Vaporeon as the water-representative in my team. And Bulbasaur/Yvisaur/Venusaur.. ..I think they're just plain ugly. But that's MY little opinion, of course..)

Perhaps Piplup as a second favourite.. I actually have a little Piplup keychain XD

Xx Raika


----------



## ~JV~ (Dec 16, 2008)

I have to go with Bulbasaur line, they are the coolest ones for sure ^^.


----------



## Ice tiger (Dec 19, 2008)

Charmander, Totodile, Cyndaquil, Torchic, Mudkip, Turtwig. Because they all rock in the end~


----------



## voltianqueen (Dec 19, 2008)

Cyndaquil's line! My absolute favorite~


----------



## Taliax (Dec 20, 2008)

Cyndaquil line. Is. Awesomesauce. The. End.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Dec 20, 2008)

All the fire types and Chikorita, but i really like Bayleef better, and Turtwig.

But i'm kinda partial to all of them, because once i've had a team with a certian pokemon i just kinda grow to like it.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 20, 2008)

Charmander line, Cyndaquil line, Treecko line, and Mudkip line.

If I had to choose one...Charmander. Because Charizard can fly.


----------



## Firestorm (Dec 20, 2008)

Squirtle, Chikorita & Treecko lines. Never liked any of them from D/P.

More specifically, Squirtle, Grovyle & Meganium.


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 20, 2008)

Squirtle for life! he's my favourite pokemon!

along with Gible and Wartortle.


----------



## MissEeveelution (Dec 20, 2008)

Between the attacks, looks, and in-game attachment.. I've always been quite fond of the Squirtle line. 

*resists urge to play with Wartortle's ear-thingies* :3


----------



## Ruby (Dec 20, 2008)

I think the starters have got worse with each new generation.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 20, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I think the starters have got worse with each new generation.


True. Treecko was a bit of a farce.


----------



## Ruby (Dec 20, 2008)

Although on the other hand Typhlosion and Swampert aren't bad.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 20, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> Go go totodile~!


This.


----------



## MissEeveelution (Dec 20, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I think the starters have got worse with each new generation.


Yeah, you have a point.. When I think about it, all of my favorite starters are from the 1st generation. (Although the grass starters took the worst hit, they're always lacking in offensive attacks.)


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah the starters get worse. But I still like GSC's.


----------



## Dewgong (Dec 24, 2008)

Typhlosion. :)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 24, 2008)

MissEeveelution said:


> Yeah, you have a point.. When I think about it, all of my favorite starters are from the 1st generation. (Although the grass starters took the worst hit, they're always lacking in offensive attacks.)


Torterra is the best sweeper in the whole Sinnoh trio because of Earthquake and can compete as a wall because of its obscene defense, though I agree. Sceptile wasn't really a sweeper or anything, and sadly Meganium is the same. Its Defenses aren't enough to lift itself above Feraligatr's HP and Physical stats.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 25, 2008)

GO! FERALIGATR!!!!! I love it!!!


----------

